# Pigeon Peddler



## red2x (Nov 20, 2008)

Do any of you have any experiance with the "white racers" from the Pigeon Peddler website?
I would like to get a few white racing homers (not to race competitively but just for fun) and wondering if his birds are any good? Can they home from 100 plus miles or will they get lost at 30?
If you have any, let me know your experience. 

Thanks much.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

red2x said:


> Do any of you have any experiance with the "white racers" from the Pigeon Peddler website?
> I would like to get a few white racing homers (not to race competitively but just for fun) and wondering if his birds are any good? Can they home from 100 plus miles or will they get lost at 30?
> If you have any, let me know your experience.
> 
> Thanks much.


if you are not racing dose it matter if they are good or not?
most homer ... not racing homer just homer can come home from 100 mile ..racer just come back within the clocking time..

i also wanted to loft fly some white too ..but i choose dazing highflyer instead ...looks nice ,fly high, and they should be able to home a little bit..is not like i'll ever toss them


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

I've bought some young birds from him once before when first started keeping pigeons. He is nice guy with a lot of birds, all types. He said he just breeds for color now and doesn't race anymore. I think he said he just uses them for fun and weddings and such. I bought five birds and they are all gone now, flew the coop! That may have been my fault as I was just starting. A couple of them seemed to home fairly well and then just didn't come home one day after a toss. Who knows, probably handler error.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I just got some about a month ago. I don't know how they fly or anything yet but he is real good to deal with and they are good healthy birds.


----------



## red2x (Nov 20, 2008)

Blongboy,
I currently do not have white homers but my understanding is that they are hit and miss. Many are bred more for color than performance. As with any breed, show strains tend to lose performance.
Though I don't race yet, I do like to road train and do a bit of a one loft race between my own birds. So I would like to get some base stock that can home well and the faster ones will show themselves with time (as long as they don't get lost on the way home).

If you have some of his white birds, let me know how you like them.

Thanks


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Try, Dennis Kuhn white racers .com. He has whites that race.
Dave


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

blongboy said:


> if you are not racing dose it matter if they are good or not?
> most homer ... not racing homer just homer can come home from 100 mile ..racer just come back within the clocking time..
> 
> i also wanted to loft fly some white too ..but i choose dazing highflyer instead ...looks nice ,fly high, and they should be able to home a little bit..is not like i'll ever toss them


U ever had tipplers?


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have whites allso i got 2 pairs from foys and 1 pair from texas....The guy is texas said they where white plentix i think i spelled it wrong ...


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have 4 pair of whites we will be flying the kids. I have hopes of them home from over 200+ miles.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

i would go with dennis kuhn these birdswill come back if you get them young


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

There`s a guy here that races his white`s,as well as using them for weddings etc...They are real good....If you want,I`ll give you his phone #,and you can call him...
We are in WVa......Alamo


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

bcr1 said:


> I just got some about a month ago. I don't know how they fly or anything yet but he is real good to deal with and they are good healthy birds.


I agree with Brian! I just got 10 last week. Eight (2010 un-flown) & one breeder pair. They are nice and healthy too! I don't know how they fly yet, but I'll bet they will do good. You can see a pick of them in my home page here, check it out. They all have been vacinated too! They even shipped here in one day... I sure love em.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

He(Don?) got nice pigeon collections. He shows his birds at youtube as well.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, Don........He is selling birds for $5.00 ea. at this time! Good deal!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

calmcool410 said:


> U ever had tipplers?


never have tipplers ..not plain to ether ... they fly to long for me
i can only loft fly max at 2 to 3 hour LOL 

u?


*sorry red2x that i jumped your post


----------

